# Help needed in configuration of BCM4311 [SOLVED]

## Elleni

When I had installed Gentoo on this Laptop, I had managed to get it working partially by emerging and using b43-fwcutter, so this is what I tried again, when reinstalling. Already in the first installation I was only able to connect to a non encrypted public accesspoint, but I was sure that was because of lack of understanding and thus misconficuration of wpa_supplicant. 

Now when trying to do the same thing again I noticed the following in dmesg

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed soon (official deadline was July 2008).

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

Now that I do not understand. What I did was downloading broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 and extracting the fw with the cutter by executing

b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /home/user/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta.o

After some searching in forums I got aware of a closed source driver of Broadcom and tryed out this too - without success. 

What ist the way to go ? broadcom-sta ? b43 (is this the actual version of b43 I've got) ? 

Anyone willing in helping me cleaning the mess I did and going through configuration of my BCM4311 + wpa_supplicant on my newly installed (unstable branch) laptop ?

What informations do you need ?

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start:

net.wlan0           |* Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0           |*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

net.wlan0           |*   Scanning for access points

net.wlan0           |*      does not support scanning

net.wlan0           |*   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

net.wlan0           |*      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

net.wlan0           |*      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

net.wlan0           |*      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

net.wlan0           |*   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

net.wlan0           |*      ssid_wlan0="any"

net.wlan0           |*   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

net.wlan0           |*      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

net.wlan0           |*   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

net.wlan0           |*      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

net.wlan0           |*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

net.wlan0           |* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

lspci: 

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

	Kernel modules: wl

lsmod: 

Module                  Size  Used by

rfkill_input            5700  0 

arc4                    1572  2 

ecb                     2468  2 

snd_hda_codec_analog    58948  1 

b43                   123040  0 

mac80211              142512  1 b43

cfg80211               62532  2 b43,mac80211

firewire_ohci          23144  0 

firewire_core          42976  1 firewire_ohci

snd_hda_intel          25384  0 

snd_hda_codec          60484  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

parport_pc             36356  0 

snd_hwdep               6696  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                62056  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

pcspkr                  2212  0 

parport                32524  1 parport_pc

snd_timer              20140  1 snd_pcm

snd                    47476  6 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               1224  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8204  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

irtty_sir               5124  0 

sir_dev                11336  1 irtty_sir

led_class               3624  1 b43

emerge --info: 

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 30 Jul 2009 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo"

LANG="de_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en fr it el"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 bzlib cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga dri dvd dvdr encode evo fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gimp gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv icq isdnlog java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde4 kdeenablefinal lame lm_sensors mad matroska midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plasma png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba scanner session skins smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion svg svga symlink sysfs syslog tcpd themes theora tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis wifi wma wmf x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en fr it el" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

iwconfig: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ifconfig wlan0:

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:a8:08:d4  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

Kernel .config: 

http://de.pastebin.com/f3c7b6b40

/etc/conf.d/net: 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="simple"

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

# Same as previous, but request SSID-specific scanning (for APs that reject

# broadcast SSID)

network={

  ssid="second ssid"

  scan_ssid=1

  psk="very secret passphrase"

  priority=2

}

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

network={

  ssid="example"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=06b4be19da289f475aa46a33cb793029d4ab3db7a23ee92382eb0106c72ac7bb

  priority=2

}

# Plaintext connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="plaintext-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  # Keys in quotes are ASCII keys

  wep_key0="abcde"

  # Keys specified without quotes are hex keys

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) using Shared Key

# IEEE 802.11 authentication

network={

  ssid="static-wep-test2"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0="abcde"

  wep_key1=0102030405

  wep_key2="1234567890123"

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

# IBSS/ad-hoc network with WPA-None/TKIP

network={

  ssid="test adhoc"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

  psk="secret passphrase"

}

When I compile a kernel without b43 modules (to test the emerged broadcom-sta) it results in a kernel panic. 

Any help / hint is very apreciated. If you need other information I will try to provide. Thanks in advance for helping a noob learning on wireless configuration. 

Also if you see any useless kerneloptions and or useflags dont hesitate to tell me. - Thanks  :Smile: Last edited by Elleni on Sun Oct 18, 2009 3:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

The closed source driver from broadcom is, as usual, far inferior to the linux developers' version.  Your instincts were right when they led you to configure your kernel, as far as I can tell.  Everything looks good, although I admit it's hard to catch mistakes in a whole kernel .config file.  All that remains is to remove the firmware from the most recent closed source driver for use with the open source driver.   

I think the reason your card can't scan is that the firmware is incompatible with the newest kernel drivers - and you are wise to be running a nice, new, 2.6.30 kernel, but you need to update the firmware to match.  Take another look at these instructions.  

 *Quote:*   

> You are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 or newer
> 
> Follow these instructions if you are using the b43 driver from linux-2.6.25 and newer or compat-wireless-2.6, or from any current GIT tree.
> 
> Use version 011 of b43-fwcutter.
> ...

 

You don't need to install fwcutter manually as shown above, but you do need to make sure you have (at least) the version they recommend.  A quick glance tells me it isn't available in portage, so you might be forced to follow the instructions here, which should go without a hitch.  Be sure you have the firmware source they recommend as well , "version 4.150.10.5 of Broadcom's proprietary driver".    

Once you can scan (test with `iwlist scan`) you have to grapple with wpa_supplicant.  You must configure the gentoo net startup scripts to use wpa_supplcant:

```
modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant")
```

then configure wpa_supplicant so that it knows your WPA password (for encrypted connections)

```

#connect to open networks (if network of a higher priority is not in range)

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

# a network with WPA and a password you know

network={

        ssid="your_ap_essid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="your_wpa_password"

        priority=20  # connect before lower priority networks

}

network={

        ssid="another_ap_essid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="another_wpa_password"

        priority=30  # maybe your school or friend's house

}

```

if you continue to have problems connecting, please continue to talk to us on the forums.  it may help to run wpa_supplicant manually: 

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

[/code]

----------

## Elleni

Hi, and thanks a lot for helping. I did some progress  :Smile: 

First I unmerged broadcom-sta, then updated the firmware with the b43-fwcutter. As mentioned to use b43-fwcutter version 11 but instead downloading version 12 I gave the portage version (11) a try and indeed the message in dmesg is gone. Now it looks like this: 

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 13)

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PLR, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED

Now I can iwlist scan after an ifconfig wlan0 up (blue led turned on) and I see the access points of my neighbours so   :Smile: 

I guess, the hardware/kernel part is ok ? On the other hand I noticed that the pushing on the radio button does not change anything where in my former installation the wirelesscard was backgrounded at boot and I was able to push the button to activate or deactivate wireless lan but now I am only able to start it by typing ifconfig wlan0 up in the console. 

When starting wpa_supplicant manually, the blue led starts and I get the following in the console: 

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

..

When trying to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start I had to type ifconfig wlan0 up and iwlist scan in a console first, then: 

Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0           |*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

net.wlan0           |*   Scanning for access points

net.wlan0           |*     Found "NEIGHBOURX" at 00:1F:33:EF:C4:63, managed, encrypted

net.wlan0           |*     Found "NEIGHBOURY" at 00:0F:CC:B7:9B:28, managed, encrypted

net.wlan0           |*     Found "NEIGHBOURZ" at 00:0B:3B:21:06:C6, managed

net.wlan0           |*   WEP key is not set for "NEIGHBOURX"

net.wlan0           |*   WEP key is not set for "NEIGHBOURY"

net.wlan0           |*   Connecting to "NEIGHBOURZ" in managed mode (WEP Disabled)...                                                                         [ !! ]

net.wlan0           |*   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

net.wlan0           |*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

net.wlan0           |* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

So now I am looking at the wpa_supplicant documentation again to find the backgrounding option so that the service net.wlan0 does not fail to start when not being able to connect a wireless network. And the need of a manual ifconfig wlan0 up and a iwlist scan in the console is not very elegant indeed (although a promising beginning). 

Thanks again for helping !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## erik258

I am guessing that the reason it isn't backgrounding wpa_supplicant (the default for me) is that openrc doesn't know how to do that.  

How to change that?  Maybe the gentoo folks need some help with the openrc script.  I suppose you could post it here, or better yet in pastebin, and we can all take a look and perhaps figure out how to make it background wpa_supplicant using the 'old' initscript as guidance

as for the button working, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

 

Is this module loaded?

I dont understand whether you're able to connect to acces points or not.  it looks as though you aren't actually connecting, right?  If not, you may be missing kernel support for encryption.

----------

## Elleni

After having re-checked the wiki / documentation and playing around with some kernel options I did not progress any further and kernel/wpa_supplicant seems to be setup correctly. I will try to connect to a public and not encrypted accesspoint and report back if it works. As I have no wireless accesspoint @home I will try to test a crypted connection @work and report the results. 

Hm, openrc script - do you mean this one ?

/etc/rc.conf ?

http://de.pastebin.com/f2d4b05e2

This is my actual kernel config: 

http://de.pastebin.com/f4b081b8a

Here the output of lsmod: 

Module                  Size  Used by

rfkill_input            5700  0 

arc4                    1572  2 

snd_hda_codec_analog    58948  1 

ecb                     2468  2 

b43                   142564  0 

snd_hda_intel          25384  0 

snd_hda_codec          60484  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

mac80211              142512  1 b43

snd_hwdep               6696  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                62056  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

cfg80211               62532  2 b43,mac80211

snd_timer              20140  1 snd_pcm

snd                    47476  6 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

parport_pc             36356  0 

firewire_ohci          23144  0 

firewire_core          42976  1 firewire_ohci

soundcore               1224  1 snd

led_class               3624  1 b43

pcspkr                  2212  0 

irtty_sir               5124  0 

sir_dev                11336  1 irtty_sir

snd_page_alloc          8204  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

parport                32524  1 parport_pc

I guess the problem of the button is related to the fact that net.wlan0 fails to start when no connectable wireless lan is around and will work when this is fixed.

Btw here is a rc-update show default battery and a rc-update show boot for supervision because I do not find net.wlan0 in any of the runlevels so can you tell me what actually starts wlan0 (until I can test I would rather like to deactivate wlan0 for not having this red errors when booting) ? 

rc-update show default battery:

             netmount | battery default

             cpufreqd | battery default

            alsasound | battery default

             net.eth0 | battery default

          laptop_mode | battery default

                 dbus | battery default

                  xdm | battery default

           vixie-cron | battery default

                 hald | battery default

                acpid | battery default

                local | battery default

                cupsd |         default

            syslog-ng | battery default

         cpufrequtils |         default

rc-update show boot:

net.lo | boot

             bootmisc | boot

               sysctl | boot

               procfs | boot

             cpufreqd | boot

              hwclock | boot

          consolefont | boot

             hostname | boot

           localmount | boot

                 root | boot

              modules | boot

           fbcondecor | boot

              keymaps | boot

                 fsck | boot

                 swap | boot

              urandom | boot

    hibernate-cleanup | boot

                 mtab | boot

         termencoding | boot

         cpufrequtils | boot

Does this look ok ?

----------

## erik258

so the problem is 2 fold - 

1) the wireless isn't working

2) the rc scripts aren't handling it gracefully

right?  

1) wireless not working

to troubleshoot, please post the output of ifconfig -a.  no wireless card there?

wpa_supplicant, if run without arguments, will show an example of how to run it at the very end of the output.  running this command (changing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf where it lives on gentoo) may get you up and running, if wpa_supplicant.conf is configured correctly for your networks

2) rc scripts tripping over it.

well, with the old rc scripts, which I am using, you can use the RC_PLUG_SERVICES to remove net.wlan0 so it does not 

start automatically.  

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan0"
```

but I don't see that in your conf.d/rc.  openrc may differ in this way.

----------

## Elleni

Ok, I could test connection to a unencrypted wireless point. When starting net.wlan0 wpa_supplicant scanned for accesspoints, connected to it and got an ip by dhcpcd. So this is ok and the hardware / kernel part seems ok now  :Smile: 

Then I did a reboot just to see what happens and there it did not start net.wlan0 correctly. A restart of the service connected me again. So it seems to be hal/udev/openrc related ?

Then I read about knetworkmanager. What is the supported whay to configure network/ wireless ? Udev n hal cares for the correct load of modules, right ? Until now they pretty did automaticly act as needed so I never touched em  :Smile: 

Conclusion: So the remaining problem is that whatever calls the load of the module b43 doesnt let the service start correctly (by setting wlan0 to backgrounding) when there is no connectable access point around.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You have to set the Sonics Silicon Backplane as modules. You have to make sure you have your firmware in the right directory, and you need a kernel that might have a chance of making that all happen. I'm betting you don't have one-tenth of the devices you have activated in your kernel. I'm also betting that extra cruft is making for lots of instability.

Post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. I'll set you up with a kernel that will work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

understood, and thanks in advance   :Very Happy: 

lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 0c)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a03 (rev 0c)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:1049 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2811 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

02:06.0 0607: 1180:0476 (rev b9)

02:06.1 0607: 1180:0476 (rev b9)

02:06.2 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 03)

02:06.3 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 20)

02:06.4 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 10)

10:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 15

model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

stepping	: 11

cpu MHz		: 2201.000

cache size	: 4096 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 2

apicid		: 0

initial apicid	: 0

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 10

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips	: 4389.26

clflush size	: 64

power management:

processor	: 1

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 15

model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

stepping	: 11

cpu MHz		: 2201.000

cache size	: 4096 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 2

apicid		: 1

initial apicid	: 1

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 10

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips	: 4388.77

clflush size	: 64

power management:

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2    noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3       /               ext3    noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0 0

#/dev/hda       /mnt/dvd        auto    noauto,rw       0 0

#shm            /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none            /tmp            tmpfs   size=32m        0 0

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> Conclusion: So the remaining problem is that whatever calls the load of the module b43 doesnt let the service start correctly (by setting wlan0 to backgrounding) when there is no connectable access point around.

 

The kernel is probably autoloading that module when it detects the wireless card in the machine and matches it's id to the ids supported by the b43 driver.  This simply provides an interface to the hardware; it doesn't do any configuration.  

That is done in your rc script; mine backgrounds wpa_supplicant.  Yours doesn't appear to do so.  Can you verify that you're using openrc?  It doesn't look like you're using the gentoo initscripts...

Note that this is independent of the wireless driver b43, rather like (although distinct from) a wired network interface driver being different from the process of plugging in the network cable and using dhcp to configure address, DNS, and routing.

----------

## Elleni

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  You have to set the Sonics Silicon Backplane as modules . You have to make sure you have your firmware in the right directory, and you need a kernel that might have a chance of making that all happen. I'm betting you don't have one-tenth of the devices you have activated in your kernel. I'm also betting that extra cruft is making for lots of instability.
> 
> Post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. I'll set you up with a kernel that will work.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Come from reconfiguring kernel and rebooting. That one did it, now it backgrounds service as supposed to. Hope anyway to a nice kernel config of pappy_mcfae as the button is not yet working, but I am sure the reason is a misconfigured kernel.  :Smile: Last edited by Elleni on Mon Aug 03, 2009 11:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elleni

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> The kernel is probably autoloading that module when it detects the wireless card in the machine and matches it's id to the ids supported by the b43 driver.  This simply provides an interface to the hardware; it doesn't do any configuration.  
> 
> That is done in your rc script; mine backgrounds wpa_supplicant.  Yours doesn't appear to do so.  Can you verify that you're using openrc?  It doesn't look like you're using the gentoo initscripts...
> 
> Note that this is independent of the wireless driver b43, rather like (although distinct from) a wired network interface driver being different from the process of plugging in the network cable and using dhcp to configure address, DNS, and routing.

 

Yes, you are right as I now also deleted the symlink of net.eth0 when having detected the device initiated boot. 

In fact configuring the module mentioned by pappy_mcfae and not anymore in kernel (M not *) did the trick  :Smile: 

----------

## erik258

Good, i"m glad to hear that, because I had no idea how to fix your rc problem.  modules are your friend!

----------

## Elleni

I am very happy of the valuable and very competent and quick support  :Smile: 

Loving my Gentoo box and enjoy learning about  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Elleni,

You're really tempting fate by using a .30 kernel. They are still unstable with Intel GPU's. And even though I can get X to run with 2.6.30-gentoo-r4, coming out of X, or shutting down can cause locks. I need to have you aware of that. You may get lucky as it seems the newest drivers are more geared towards the latest GPU's. If not, you might want to consider using a .29 kernel.

If you have any other drivers installed for your wireless, remove them before you set up the kernel. This goes for ndiswrapper or broadcom-sta. Other drivers will interfere with b43.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

I've set up extra debugging on the wireless drivers, so it's important I get /var/log/dmesg. Also note, we may have to do more work. This is just to insure that the kernel is properly set.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

Hi pappy_mcfae, 

I followed your instructions. Now here comes dmesg. Btw it is flooded by following message: 

[drm:drm_wait_vblank] *ERROR* failed to acquire vblank counter, -22

But it did that also before of using your .config.

dmesg:

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.2, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 4 09:40:04 CEST 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f7b0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7b0000 - 000000007f7c5400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7c5400 - 000000007f7e7fb8 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7e7fb8 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f7b0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 0FEDA0000 mask FFFFE0000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7ac0 00024 (v02 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7f7c81c8 0007C (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f7c8084 000F4 (v04 HP     30BE     00000003 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f7c84cc 1334B (v01 HP       nc65xx 00010000 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f7e7d80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7f7c8244 00176 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7f7c83bc 00038 (v01 HP     30BE     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f7c83f4 00068 (v01 HP     30BE     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f7c845c 0003C (v01 HP     30BE     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7f7c8498 00032 (v02 HP     30BE     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7db817 0032F (v01 HP       HPQSAT 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dbb46 0017C (v01 HP       HPQMRM 00000001 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dc688 0025F (v01 HP      Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dc8e7 000A6 (v01 HP      Cpu1Tst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dc98d 004D7 (v01 HP        CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1151MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00008000 - 0000ef00

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000901160]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000901160]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000902000 - 0000905150]              BRK ==> [0000902000 - 0000905150]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f7b0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f7b0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 522063

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2304 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 292530 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages at c200b000, static data 24852 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517983

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: i915.modeset=1 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:128K

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:424

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2194.669 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f7b0)

[    0.000999] Memory: 2062540k/2088640k available (4460k kernel code, 24784k reserved, 1791k data, 372k init, 1179336k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc0823000 - 0xc0880000   ( 372 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc065b1a1 - 0xc081aef8   (1791 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc065b1a1   (4460 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4389.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194669)

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.000999] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.000999] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000999] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.004498] Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

[    0.004513] ACPI: Core revision 20090320

[    0.025197] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.035208] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0b

[    0.035994] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4388.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194390)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.000999] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[    0.106520] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0b

[    0.106531] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.107000] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.107003] Total of 2 processors activated (8778.11 BogoMIPS).

[    0.107075] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7120 bytes left

[    0.107075] net_namespace: 1028 bytes

[    0.107075] HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

[    0.108030] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.108043] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.108043] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.108043] dca service started, version 1.8

[    0.108045] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.108045] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.109559] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=40

[    0.109561] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.113013] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.114351] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.139997] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.171121] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.171123] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.171123] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.171123] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.179212] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.179214] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.193017] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.193019] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.193179] ACPI: Power Resource [C27A] (on)

[    0.193179] ACPI: Power Resource [C281] (on)

[    0.193179] ACPI: Power Resource [C29D] (on)

[    0.193219] ACPI: Power Resource [C1C5] (off)

[    0.193325] ACPI: Power Resource [C3B9] (off)

[    0.193428] ACPI: Power Resource [C3BA] (off)

[    0.193532] ACPI: Power Resource [C3BB] (off)

[    0.193633] ACPI: Power Resource [C3BC] (off)

[    0.193735] ACPI: Power Resource [C3BD] (off)

[    0.194070] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.194699] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C003] (0000:00)

[    0.195035] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe4400000-0xe44fffff]

[    0.195041] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.195046] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20 io port: [0x4000-0x4007]

[    0.195083] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe4500000-0xe45fffff]

[    0.195191] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4600000-0xe461ffff]

[    0.195199] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xe4620000-0xe4620fff]

[    0.195206] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18 io port: [0x4020-0x403f]

[    0.195206] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195206] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

[    0.195206] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x4040-0x405f]

[    0.195206] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x4060-0x407f]

[    0.195216] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4621000-0xe46213ff]

[    0.195280] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195286] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.195339] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe4624000-0xe4627fff]

[    0.195402] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195407] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.195492] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195497] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.195586] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195590] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.195681] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.195686] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.195749] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x4080-0x409f]

[    0.195814] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x40a0-0x40bf]

[    0.195879] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x40c0-0x40df]

[    0.195949] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4628000-0xe46283ff]

[    0.196018] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.196023] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.196193] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.196197] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.196201] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0500 (mask 007f)

[    0.196205] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0100 (mask 000f)

[    0.196211] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 02e8 (mask 0007)

[    0.196263] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.196271] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.196279] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.196287] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.196294] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x40e0-0x40ef]

[    0.196367] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x13f0-0x13f7]

[    0.196375] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x15f4-0x15f7]

[    0.196382] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x1370-0x1377]

[    0.196390] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x1574-0x1577]

[    0.196398] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x4120-0x413f]

[    0.196406] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xe4629000-0xe46297ff]

[    0.196449] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.196454] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.196620] pci 0000:10:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xe4000000-0xe4003fff]

[    0.196719] pci 0000:10:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.196803] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe4000000-0xe40fffff]

[    0.196869] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.196874] pci 0000:00:1c.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.196942] pci 0000:02:06.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4100000-0xe4100fff]

[    0.196975] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.196976] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.196982] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.197033] pci 0000:02:06.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4101000-0xe4101fff]

[    0.197062] pci 0000:02:06.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.197063] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.197069] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# disabled

[    0.197120] pci 0000:02:06.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4102000-0xe41027ff]

[    0.197194] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.197195] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.197201] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# disabled

[    0.197252] pci 0000:02:06.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4103000-0xe41030ff]

[    0.197326] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D1 D2

[    0.197328] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.197333] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# disabled

[    0.197384] pci 0000:02:06.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xe4104000-0xe41040ff]

[    0.197458] pci 0000:02:06.4: supports D1 D2

[    0.197459] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.197464] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# disabled

[    0.197530] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.197537] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xe4100000-0xe43fffff]

[    0.197615] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.197620] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003._PRT]

[    0.197868] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C0B0._PRT]

[    0.197980] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C11D._PRT]

[    0.198058] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C131._PRT]

[    0.198137] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C003.C134._PRT]

[    0.246408] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12D] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.246408] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12E] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.246446] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12F] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.246670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C130] (IRQs 10 11) *5

[    0.246893] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C140] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.247120] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C141] (IRQs 10 11) *5

[    0.247343] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C142] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.247449] ACPI Exception (pci_link-0182): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20090320]

[    0.248040] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.248040] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.248040] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.248040] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.248040] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.248040] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.299981] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.299981] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.299981] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.310524] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.310529] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.319845]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.319847]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.321456] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

[    0.321458] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.321465] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.321468] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.321470] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f7fffff could not be reserved

[    0.321478] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x500-0x55f has been reserved

[    0.321481] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.321483] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.321486] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.321490] system 00:0e: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.321493] system 00:0e: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.321495] system 00:0e: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

[    0.321497] system 00:0e: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

[    0.321500] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

[    0.321502] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff has been reserved

[    0.321504] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.321507] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.321509] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed99fff has been reserved

[    0.321514] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xcee00-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.321516] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff has been reserved

[    0.321520] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.356300] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.356302] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.356308] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.356312] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.356320] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:10

[    0.356321] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

[    0.356327] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xe4000000-0xe40fffff

[    0.356332] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.356340] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:28

[    0.356343] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff

[    0.356349] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff

[    0.356353] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.356364] pci 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.356366] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x005000-0x0050ff

[    0.356371] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x005400-0x0054ff

[    0.356377] pci 0000:02:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x88000000-0x8bffffff

[    0.356383] pci 0000:02:06.0:   MEM window: 0x90000000-0x93ffffff

[    0.356388] pci 0000:02:06.1: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.356390] pci 0000:02:06.1:   IO window: 0x005800-0x0058ff

[    0.356395] pci 0000:02:06.1:   IO window: 0x005c00-0x005cff

[    0.356400] pci 0000:02:06.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x8c000000-0x8fffffff

[    0.356406] pci 0000:02:06.1:   MEM window: 0x94000000-0x97ffffff

[    0.356411] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.356414] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.356421] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xe4100000-0xe43fffff

[    0.356425] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000088000000-0x0000008fffffff

[    0.356440]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356441]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356445] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.356450] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.356458]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356460]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356463] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.356467] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.356476] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.356481] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.356488] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.356498]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356499]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356502] pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.356516]   alloc irq_desc for 19 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356517]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.356520] pci 0000:02:06.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.356527] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.356529] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.356531] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 1 mem: [0xe4000000-0xe40fffff]

[    0.356533] pci_bus 0000:28: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.356535] pci_bus 0000:28: resource 1 mem: [0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.356537] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.356539] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xe4100000-0xe43fffff]

[    0.356541] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0x88000000-0x8fffffff]

[    0.356543] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.356545] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.356547] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x50ff]

[    0.356549] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 io:  [0x5400-0x54ff]

[    0.356551] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0x88000000-0x8bffffff]

[    0.356553] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x90000000-0x93ffffff]

[    0.356555] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x5800-0x58ff]

[    0.356557] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 io:  [0x5c00-0x5cff]

[    0.356559] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0x8c000000-0x8fffffff]

[    0.356561] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 mem: [0x94000000-0x97ffffff]

[    0.356585] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.392551] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.392780] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.393041] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.393203] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.393205] TCP reno registered

[    0.404559] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.404891] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    0.405223] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.407954] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.407958] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.410502] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.410803] msgmni has been set to 1726

[    0.411054] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6816 bytes left

[    0.411122] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6664 bytes left

[    0.411690] alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

[    0.413485] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.413545] alg: No test for stdrng (ansi_cprng)

[    0.413556] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.413621] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.413631] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.413907]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.413909]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.413919] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.413938] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.414125]   alloc irq_desc for 25 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.414127]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.414135] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.414153] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.414336]   alloc irq_desc for 26 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.414337]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.414346] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.414363] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.421448] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.421463] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.422650] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.425548] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.425597] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.425599] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.429351] ACPI: AC Adapter [C239] (on-line)

[    0.429457] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.429462] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.429534] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.429537] ACPI: Sleep Button [C2BB]

[    0.429588] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.429658] ACPI: Lid Switch [C153]

[    0.429987] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dbd8a 0027F (v01 HP      Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.430339] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dc08e 005FA (v01 HP      Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20060317)

[    0.432122] ACPI Warning (processor_throttling-0843): Invalid throttling state, reset [20090320]

[    0.432397] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.432418] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.432422] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.432442] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.432479] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

[    0.432510] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.432525] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.432528] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.432785] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dbcc2 000C8 (v01 HP      Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.433101] ACPI: SSDT 7f7dc009 00085 (v01 HP      Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20060317)

[    0.433684] ACPI Warning (processor_throttling-0843): Invalid throttling state, reset [20090320]

[    0.434041] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

[    0.434083] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.434086] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.437894] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.437900] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (65 C)

[    0.446449] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.446456] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (31 C)

[    0.450158] thermal LNXTHERM:03: registered as thermal_zone2

[    0.450165] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ5] (0 C)

[    0.461633] thermal LNXTHERM:04: registered as thermal_zone3

[    0.461639] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (84 C)

[    0.465223] thermal LNXTHERM:05: registered as thermal_zone4

[    0.465229] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (85 C)

[    0.465827] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.465841] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.465846] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.467907]   alloc irq_desc for 27 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.467911]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.467918] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.506681] ACPI: Battery Slot [C23B] (battery present)

[    0.507284] ACPI: Battery Slot [C23A] (battery absent)

[    1.515014] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 6584 bytes left

[    1.613414] allocated 1280x800 fb: 0x007df000, bo f68dad80

[    1.687513] [drm] TV-15: set mode 1024x768 1a

[    1.793477] [drm] LVDS-8: set mode 1280x800 17

[    2.001699] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    2.004262] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.004264] registered panic notifier

[    2.008468] acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    2.009193] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/input/input3

[    2.009199] ACPI: Video Device [C098] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    2.009250] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    2.009305] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    2.009307] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    2.010083] loop: module loaded

[    2.010203] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    2.010235] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    2.010322] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    2.010333]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.010335]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.010340] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT D -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    2.010375]   alloc irq_desc for 28 on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.010377]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.010385] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.010419] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    2.010441] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    2.010444] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part 

[    2.010450] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.010535] scsi0 : ahci

[    2.010650] scsi1 : ahci

[    2.010742] scsi2 : ahci

[    2.010846] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe4629000 port 0xe4629100 irq 28

[    2.010848] ata2: DUMMY

[    2.010850] ata3: DUMMY

[    2.010906] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    2.010913] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.010941] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.011023] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    2.011125] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    2.011668] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x40e0 irq 14

[    2.011670] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x40e8 irq 15

[    2.012065]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.012067]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.012071] ohci1394 0000:02:06.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    2.066072] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[e4102000-e41027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[    2.070206] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge found [103c:30be]

[    2.165480] ata4.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-842S, 1.01, max MWDMA2

[    2.171399] ata4.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    2.316027] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.318955] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.318958] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.319859] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    2.319861] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.320442] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST980825AS, 3.12, max UDMA/100

[    2.320444] ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    2.322609] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.322612] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.324018] ata1.00: ACPI cmd c6/00:10:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

[    2.324020] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    2.324611] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.337729] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.337731] ata1: EH complete

[    2.337810] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST980825AS       3.12 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.338006] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.338146] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    2.338158] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.338160] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.338176] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.338244]  sda:<5>scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-842S  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.344304] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.344306] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.344401] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.344475] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.344513] ata5: port disabled. ignoring.

[    2.428583]  sda1 sda2 sda3

[    2.428852] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.550792] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 18

[    2.550796] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: Socket status: 30000006

[    2.550800] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x5000 - 0x5fff

[    2.550802] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe4100000 - 0xe43fffff

[    2.550804] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff

[    2.550983] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: CardBus bridge found [103c:30be]

[    2.673788] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 19

[    2.673791] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: Socket status: 30000810

[    2.673794] pci_bus 0000:02: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #04 to #07

[    2.673798] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x5000 - 0x5fff

[    2.673800] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe4100000 - 0xe43fffff

[    2.673803] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:06.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff

[    2.674090] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.674105] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.674113] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.674117] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.674211] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.678101] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    2.678108] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.678112] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xe4621000

[    2.687018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.687098] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.687144] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.687151] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.687311] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    2.687320] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.687323] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.687407] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.691317] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    2.691323] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.691327] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe4628000

[    2.701261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.701343] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.701387] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.701392] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.701539] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.701555] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.701561] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.701564] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.701645] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.701679] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00004040

[    2.701766] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.701810] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.701815] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.701934] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.701940] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.701943] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.702032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.702065] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x00004060

[    2.702146] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.702190] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.702195] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.702319] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    2.702325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.702328] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.702409] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    2.702435] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00004080

[    2.702519] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.702564] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.702569] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.702687]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.702689]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    2.702693] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.702698] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.702702] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.702784] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    2.702817] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x000040a0

[    2.702900] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.702946] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.702951] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.703072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.703078] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.703081] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.703169] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    2.703195] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000040c0

[    2.703289] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.703335] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.703340] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.703528] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.703531] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.703582] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.703584] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.703681] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C29A,PNP0f13:C29B] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.705584] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    2.706354] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.706358] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.706361] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.706363] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.706365] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.706499] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.706893] rtc_cmos 00:08: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.706945] rtc_cmos 00:08: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.706977] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.707013] i2c /dev entries driver

[    2.707396] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.707568] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.707903] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.708721] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.708756] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.708758] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    2.708801] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    2.708802] ALSA device list:

[    2.708804]   No soundcards found.

[    2.708868] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.708882] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.709139] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.709676] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.709693] TCP cubic registered

[    2.709694] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.710018] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.710830] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.710877] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.711438] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.711694] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    2.711696] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    2.712349] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    2.728869] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    3.000036] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -268271913 ns)

[    3.209064] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    3.297047] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1

[    3.328166] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023fa3293d0c10]

[    3.344042] async/3 used greatest stack depth: 6564 bytes left

[    3.358579] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.390294] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x2580b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

[    3.390298] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

[    3.431343] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5

[    3.476418] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    3.476443] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    3.476451] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.476494] Freeing unused kernel memory: 372k freed

[    4.483334] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5840 bytes left

[    6.868924] udev: starting version 141

[    7.056566] b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    7.056580] b43-pci-bridge 0000:10:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.064315] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x13, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.064325] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.064335] ssb: Core 2 found: USB 1.1 Host (cc 0x817, rev 0x04, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.064344] ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x05, vendor 0x4243)

[    7.073103] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.4-k4

[    7.073106] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    7.073149] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    7.073159] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.073280]   alloc irq_desc for 29 on cpu 0 node 0

[    7.073282]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    7.073294] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.075500] ssb: SPROM revision 3 detected.

[    7.083330] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:10:00.0

[    7.260092] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1b:38:c5:90:48

[    7.260095] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    7.260123] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 6, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

[    7.514711] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    7.514714] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    7.515288] wl: Unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops

[    7.587397] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 13)

[    7.602308] b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 9

[    7.602329] b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

[    7.611338] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    7.611886] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

[    7.648249] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    7.648268] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    7.648304] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.143046] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/serio5/input/input6

[   10.625906] dd used greatest stack depth: 5824 bytes left

[   10.829879] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   11.332550] Adding 1060280k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1060280kLast edited by Elleni on Tue Aug 04, 2009 11:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok, the driver is loading. That's a good thing. Does the wireless work? I'll be back on tomorrow to find out.

BB!

P

----------

## Elleni

yep, wireless is ok. 

cpufrequtils fails to start though and the button to activate / deactivate the wireless doesn't seem to work yet, but as said I think this is because of missing or missconfigured kernel settings. 

So I am looking forward to the final config "release"

Thanks againg for your very apreciated help.

----------

## Elleni

 *Elleni wrote:*   

> Now here comes dmesg. Btw it is flooded by following message: 
> 
> [drm:drm_wait_vblank] *ERROR* failed to acquire vblank counter, -22
> 
> But it did that also before of using your .config.
> ...

 

As for this one - got rid of it by switching back to indirect rendering in fusion-icon.

Once conficured the kernel properly - can we have a look at framebuffer setting as I can change the splash according to the documentation but no matter what I have tried in grub.conf I get always a black bar at the right site of the screen, so I seem not able to setub grub correctly for 1280x800 (my highest resolution in X).

It should work with the following settings, shouldn't it ?

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz i915.modeset=1 splash=silent,fadein,theme:THEME NAME quiet vga=865 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:128K

initrd /path to initrd

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No, it won't. That's far too complex, even for a grub.conf entry. I use the following on my future web server:

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title 2.6.30-zen1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-zen1/arch/x86/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda1 vga=791

title 2.6.29-zen2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-zen2/arch/x86/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda1 vga=791
```

In the most-likely-paraphrased words of Lt. Cmdr. Montgomery Scott, "The more complex you make the plumbing, the easier it is to stop up the drain." Your grub.conf is getting clogged. Keep it simple.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

I changed the laptop because of hardware failure (same model) but kept the harddisk. Now net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are configured as net.eth1 and net.wlan1 so I did create the new symbolic links from net.lo and ethernet is up again - though I would like to know how I can revert back to .eth0 / .wlan0

As for the wirelesslan I discovered a problem when trying to start it: 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start

* Bringing up interface wlan1

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan1...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

Could not set interface 'wlan1' UP                                        [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan1...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive

Before the hardwareswitch it worked like a charm. 

Anyone can give me a hint on this ? - Thanks in advance.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Delete or edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Removing makes the most sense as that will rename the net devices to what you desire.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

Thanks Pappy - that helped me to get back .eth0 and .wlan0 but unfortunately the following error was not related and thus persists. I tried to re-emerge wpa_supplicant but this did not help. Also re-exported firmware using bw43-fwcutter.

ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Any idea ?

Thanks in advance for great support !   :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /etc/conf.d/net.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenet"

#iwconfig_wlan0="power on"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try with this modified line :

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

To :

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

----------

## Elleni

Hi D2_racing, 

I tried but the error persists. 

To clarify - I did change the hardware (identical notebook) and since then it does appear this error. Nothing changed apart world updates  :Smile: 

Before it worked like a charm.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Keep it simple. Wpa_supplicant will only work when set as 

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

Any other lines, or any other devices on that line will cause wpa_supplicant failure...which is what you're experiencing. Also, drop this line:

```
dns_domain_lo="homenet"
```

 DNS details should be dealt with in /etc/resolv.conf. 

This is a basic, fully functional /etc/conf.d/net that has worked for quite some time now:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Edit to suit your needs

Note it is simple. Note that only the basics need be here. You can also set for a specific IP address, but we'll discuss that once you're up and running.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Keep us inform of your progress, because wireless problem can be hard to debug.

----------

## Elleni

Hi and thanks for trying to help. 

I tried that but unfortunately the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132" persists. For the record - if I remember right I had added the -i and -c switch for some reason like to be able to save changed config from within wpa_gui or something similar. 

My /conf.d/net looks like this right now: 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#dns_domain_lo="homenet"

#iwconfig_wlan0="power on"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

My wpa_supplicant.conf is as simple as it could and it did work like a charm before having changed physicly the hardware: 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ssid1"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="Key1"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        priority=2

}

network={

        ssid="ssid2"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="key2"

 :Wink: 

As I did not change anything but the hardware and before it was working without any problem  I am sort of confused and guessing that a emerge -e world could do the trick although it seems a bit of an overkill   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, after a fresh reboot, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

Also, can you play with your wireless switch and post this :

```

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Have you installed the firmware?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, after a fresh reboot, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig -a
> ...

 

ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ca:e6:9c:a5:8f:f1  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:ec:6e:d9:28  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:e4600000-e4620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:00:0f:bf:5e  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-00-0F-BF-5E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

dmesg | tail

power_supply C23B: prop SERIAL_NUMBER=04804 2008/06/14

[drm] TV-16: set mode NTSC 480i 0

[drm] TV-16: set mode NTSC 480i 0

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 10 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Autonegotiated half duplex but link partner cannot autoneg.  Try forcing full duplex if link gets many collisions.

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to ENABLED

After this an ifconfig wlan0 up it brings still the same error..

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Have you installed the firmware?
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

And yes, I have (re-)extracted firmware with b43-fwcutter.

----------

## d2_racing

Good, now can you post this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## Elleni

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                          [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

dmesg | tail 

power_supply C23B: prop CURRENT_NOW=0

power_supply C23B: prop CHARGE_FULL_DESIGN=4961000

power_supply C23B: prop CHARGE_FULL=4961000

power_supply C23B: prop CHARGE_NOW=4819000

power_supply C23B: prop MODEL_NAME=Primary

power_supply C23B: prop MANUFACTURER=Hewlett-Packard

power_supply C23B: prop SERIAL_NUMBER=04804 2008/06/14

[drm] TV-16: set mode NTSC 480i 0

[drm] TV-16: set mode NTSC 480i 0

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, now you need to post this :

```

# emerge --info

# emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

# lspci -n

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config

```

Place that on pastebin or something else and Pappy and I will check your kernel config.

You have something wrong for sure.

----------

## Elleni

Well - if you say so. I can only assure that with the identical laptop it worked and I do not remember having played with configs - only thing I did is keeping up to date system. So I do not start an emerge -e world yet, right, to be able to debug this thing. 

Thanks again you two for giving me help on this strange issue !

Btw earlier in this post there can be found the older config files - where it was still working. 

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Oct 2009 11:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.3, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo"

LANG="de_CH.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en fr it el"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dns dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss emerald encode esd evo fam fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ipv6 isdnlog java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 lame laptop ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl pipechan plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection samba scanner sdl session skins smp spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd themes theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis wav wifi win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xcb xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en fr it el" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 0c)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a03 (rev 0c)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:1049 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2811 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

02:06.0 0607: 1180:0476 (rev b9)

02:06.1 0607: 1180:0476 (rev b9)

02:06.2 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 03)

02:06.3 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 20)

02:06.4 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 10)

10:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)

And here's the actual kernel .config:

http://pastebin.com/f32be3e88

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Elleni,

I see you changed from 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 to 2.6.31-gentoo-r3. Did you start a new .config, or use the one I sent? If you used the one I sent, did you issue the make oldconfig command to update? If you can, please switch back to the 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 I sent you, and see if the issue is an issue.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

Hi pappy mc_fae, 

hm, I had used yours with disabling some debugging features you had turned on for testing. As for the updating. What I do normaly to update a kernel is: 

mount boot partition and edit grub.conf

change to /usr/src/linux directory and issue a make menuconfig

For a .config with the same settings as with my last kernel .config I do a newbish approach - I must admit  :Embarassed: 

I activate/deactivate a random setting and then I exit saving. 

After this I issue make && make modules_install && make install which creates the kernel which is loaded by grub conf entry

kernel /boot/vmlinux

So I unfortunately cannot switch back to a 2.6.30 kernel. 

May I ask a general question concerning kernel. Not long ago I just had to compile needed kernel options and fortunately something made them load automatically (so I felt no need to put them in some autoload file). Nowadays I noticed the need of adding modules_2_6_31_gentoo_r3="acpi-cpufreq" to /etc/conf.d/modules and also to issue cpufreq-set -c 0 -g conservative -u 2200000 and cpufreq-set -c 1 -g conservative -u 2200000 by adding it to /etc/conf.d/local.start, else ways cpu frequency scaling did not behave correctly. That brings me back to the radio button issue we had discussed earlier. Is it possible that the needed modules for my hardware are compiled but not (automatically) loaded. 

Please forgive my limited knowledge - I can understand if one thinks this one should use genkernel (or even an other distro  :Rolling Eyes:  )

So I hope, I am not wasting your time and again thanks for your valuable and very appreciated support !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No problem. I will start by saying I don't use frequency scaling or any of that stuff. That is why I turn it all off on the seeds. Since frequency scaling isn't required to get a computer fired up and running, I don't include it as an option. 

You can turn these options on yourself. My assumption is they would work better as modules than compiled directly into the kernel, but I do not know for sure. Make sure to check every option that applies, ie don't check AMD options if you have an Intel CPU, or vice versa. And yes, I've seen that.

The only way one's knowledge grows is if you learn and ask questions. I never hold anyone's uninformed nature against them. I only hold the actions of the willingly ignorant against people of that stripe, but I don't think you're one of those.

Don't be too hard on yourself. That's the job of others.  :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Elleni

Hi pappy mc_fae, 

the pastebin config you had sent me being not active anymore - may I ask you to provide me a basic config for the hardware of this laptop, that I will keep as my starting point from now on  :Smile: 

What would you need to know enough for my hardware ? - Just in case you have the time to do so I start with an: 

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

	Memory at e4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	I/O ports at 4000 [size=8]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

	Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

	Kernel driver in use: i915

	Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Memory at e4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

	Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

	Memory at e4600000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

	Memory at e4620000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	I/O ports at 4020 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Kernel driver in use: e1000e

	Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at 4040 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	I/O ports at 4060 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	Memory at e4621000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	Memory at e4624000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=10, subordinate=10, sec-latency=0

	Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e40fffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=28, subordinate=28, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00003fff

	Memory behind bridge: e0000000-e3ffffff

	Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

	I/O ports at 4080 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

	I/O ports at 40a0 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	I/O ports at 40c0 [size=32]

	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

	Memory at e4628000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

	Memory behind bridge: e4100000-e43fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-0000000087ffffff

	Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HBM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

	I/O ports at 40e0 [size=16]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

	I/O ports at 13f0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 15f4 [size=4]

	I/O ports at 1370 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 1574 [size=4]

	I/O ports at 4120 [size=32]

	Memory at e4629000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

	Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit-

	Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18

	Memory at e4100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=176

	Memory window 0: 80000000-83fff000 (prefetchable)

	Memory window 1: 88000000-8bfff000

	I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff

	I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff

	16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

	Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

02:06.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b9)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 19

	Memory at e4101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Bus: primary=02, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176

	Memory window 0: 84000000-87fff000 (prefetchable)

	Memory window 1: 8c000000-8ffff000

	I/O window 0: 00005800-000058ff

	I/O window 1: 00005c00-00005cff

	16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

	Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

	Memory at e4102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

	Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 20)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

	Memory at e4103000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

02:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 10)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30be

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

	Memory at e4104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	Memory at e4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

	Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

	Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number bf-5e-00-ff-ff-0f-00-21

	Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

	Kernel modules: ssb

Edit: Found an 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 config on my boot partition which should be a modified backup based on your config - so I am compiled this config. Still same error..

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I always keep a copy. Here's the .config I made for you. See how it works out, then get back with me.

BB!

P

----------

## Elleni

 :Cool:  It's working again. But the Button to activate/deactivate wireless is not yet working. 

So thanks again pappy. 

What are my next steps you would suggest to get an accurate config for the attached hardware ?

*very happy*

----------

## d2_racing

 *Elleni wrote:*   

>  It's working again. But the Button to activate/deactivate wireless is not yet working. 

 

I think that you need to enable the rfkill switch inside your kernel.

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Elleni wrote:*   

>  It's working again. But the Button to activate/deactivate wireless is not yet working. 
> 
> So thanks again pappy. 
> 
> What are my next steps you would suggest to get an accurate config for the attached hardware ?
> ...

 

The .config is accurate for what you have. If you'd like to move up in kernel versions, take the .config I created, place it into the newer kernel source directory, and issue the command make oldconfig. That will update the kernel to the newer source. You will have to answer some questions to make the change. In general, the options for new stuff is to not use it. So, you will most likely wind up answering most questions, "no."

Once you do that, issue the command make; make modules_install. Then install the kernel as you normally do.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Elleni wrote:*    It's working again. But the Button to activate/deactivate wireless is not yet working.  
> 
> I think that you need to enable the rfkill switch inside your kernel.
> 
> 

 

Pappy, am I right on this one ?

----------

## Elleni

yep, you are, d2_racing - and I will be able to put very soon  :Smile: [solved]

When activating the proposed option (rfkill), I am able to deactivate radio by pushing the button. 

After some further playing around I can report the following: 

when trying to reenable radio it works only partially, dmesg showing: 

b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to ENABLE

But apparently the push button action does not an ifconfig wlan0 up after the enabling, that means the blue led remains off until I do ifconfig wlan0 up in a console manually. Then blue led turns on and wireless scanning and connecting works like a charm. 

Then I found out where the initial problem (SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 ) comes from. When pushing the rfkill controlled button and thus b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED and then tried to restart net.wlan0 or issuing an ifconfig wlan0 up, then the error shows up again until I reactivate by pushing button (dmesg: b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to ENABLED)

That leads me to my final question. How can I configure that enabling radio by pushing button does also automatically an ifconfig wlan0 up ?

Edit I compiled rfkill not as module finally as it did not load automatically. I do still not understand if something changed in kernel modules loading behaviour. What is the recommended way to do - pappy mc_fae told me modules are my friends but they apparently do not load automatically anymore when having compiled them (had to modprobe rfkill to have it loaded). Some time ago they just load when beeing compiled, so I am a bit confused..Last edited by Elleni on Sun Oct 18, 2009 3:28 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

You need to program the event button with a script.

I don't know how to do that, but at least I saw something like that on the forum a while ago.

----------

## Elleni

ok, d2_racing I understand, although this was a standard behaviour not too long time ago, push once and wireless went down like nowadays, push again and blue led went on and wireless was up, but I will look around. 

So one last question about pappy's kernel config. Do I have to load stuff you activated there manually by adding them in some /etc/conf.d/modules ?

Thanks again you two - having both given very needfull info to resolve my problem !   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Edit - I am asking this because I have bit problems with the governors as the processors are always running at 2.2 Ghz but I guess I will do a search first, thought that it might be related to some kernel modules beeing compiled but perhaps not loaded..

----------

## Elleni

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The .config is accurate for what you have. If you'd like to move up in kernel versions, take the .config I created, place it into the newer kernel source directory, and issue the command make oldconfig. That will update the kernel to the newer source. You will have to answer some questions to make the change. In general, the options for new stuff is to not use it. So, you will most likely wind up answering most questions, "no."
> 
> Once you do that, issue the command make; make modules_install. Then install the kernel as you normally do.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Ok, pappy mc_fae, understood. Thanks again for the time you borrowing me.   :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

